# how to take a picture in i dvd?



## sul3ei (Apr 29, 2007)

Hello everyone i have a question about taking a picture in idvd?i know you can a picture of your desktop with command/shift/3, but it doesn't work in idvd or quicktime is there another way to take a picture in a video or do i have to download some 3rd party program?


PLEASE AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP IN ADVANCE


----------



## sul3ei (Apr 29, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Do you actually mean take a picture, or do you mean take a screen shot? Because you can take a picture in Photo Booth.


----------



## sul3ei (Apr 29, 2007)

sorry i mean screenshot while whatching a movie i know it can be done in vlc player but cant do it in quicktime and i dvd


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Then use vlc, simple as that 

Especially since vlc can play any format that quicktime can, plus a dozen more.


----------

